
Getting started with split-testing - peter123
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2008/12/getting-started-with-split-testing.html
======
greg
FYI, I open-sourced the split-testing framework discussed on hacker news a
couple weeks ago... <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=376331>

<http://github.com/gregdingle/genetify/wikis'>

I'd love to hear anyone's feedback.

~~~
streety
Looks really interesting. There is a slight problem with your URL. You need to
drop the ' at the end.

<http://github.com/gregdingle/genetify/wikis>

